# Grooming body



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well today I took the plunge and gave Sid his first proper cut. ok it's not perfect, but it's work in progress. Hopefully with more practice it will be nearly as good as the groomers 
Well he was a total star no restrains needed and at least he hasn't ended looking like a poodle which I was dreading


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok let's try again hopefully not standing on his head! Ok so that hasn't worked so here's a challenge to view Sid stand on your head or maybe he looks better upside down


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sid looks super - even on his head - I'm very, very impressed - if you feel the need to get more practice I could drop my two round


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sure you could do it, it was easier than I thought. Not sure I would have the nerve to do other people's they might get a law appeal against me


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice Nicola! He's looking great and still has his fluffy feet too!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Lindor said:


> Very nice Nicola! He's looking great and still has his fluffy feet too!


I so wanted to keep his fluffy feet I just love them. Not always practical especially in the mud


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

OMG! Either Sid is stuffed or you need to become a professional groomer. I've been doing Rufus for years and he still looks moth eaten every single time. Thankfully I can tolerate the dog eared look. Sid looks dogshow ready. Congratulations.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well done you, think of the money you will save!
Sid looks fab. 
Is Molly next??


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

SIDS definitely not stuffed,there's a few times I wish he was though. if only he was as calm when he greats people like he is when getting groomed.
Oh no I think Rufus is lovely such character and no more moth eaten than Molly and that's after she's been to the groomer! 
Yes Tracey Molly is next,but only went to the groomers 5 weeks ago and after having a rather short back and side won't need doing for a while. 
I'm thinking by the time summer comes my equipment that I've bought is going to have paid off


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Well done Nicky! Good job x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Jude,funny I was about to text you and tell you that I finally took the plunge  X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, just remember to make sure you check all over those legs down to the skin with a comb if you are not going to run the clippers over them! (sorry, I suffer from groomers nag!)


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks dawn,but I did his legs with the clippers as well. Only thing I haven't touched is his ears,oh and his tail.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Good job Nicola. Sid looks lovely.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow - that is brilliant


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you all you lovelies. I'm glad you have all given your approval, well who better than you poo lovers, if I was to ask anyone else they would probably say what are they or what are they ment to look like
I can admit it was a bit scary turning on those clippers and making the first cut well I can say I quiet enjoyed it and only wish I had done it ages ago with Molly, after all I've had quite a few tears shed over some of the cuts she's had in the past! I'm now looking forward to seeing what I can do with Molly


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well done you! Now if you could just master the art of posting photos the right way round you'd be a total genius! X


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Lou, I'm blaming the iPad for that though 😉 X


----------

